# Maltese uncurling tail?



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I know Phoeboesmom posted about maltese tail set before but didn't post back after talking with vet, so I'm reopening the question because:

Abbey's tail was as curly as a pig's tail when we first got her and now at almost 6 months it just looks like a hook in the air. It doesn't even touch her backside. Will this eventually correct itself? She has never injured it. Thanks!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I found this website, if you scroll down you'll see what the standard looks like and what faults look like... Hope this helps.









Maltese Standard

-c


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady doesn't have the proper tail, either. I believe it's called a "gay tail" when it doesn't curl up over their back. Lady is a pet shop/puppy mill dog and is no where close to the breed standard with her brownish nose, pink rimmed eye and 9 pound body, but she couldn't be more perfect to me!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jun 13 2005, 10:28 AM
> *Lady doesn't have the proper tail, either. I believe it's called a "gay tail" when it doesn't curl up over their back. Lady is a pet shop/puppy mill dog and is no where close to the breed standard with her brownish nose, pink rimmed eye and 9 pound body, but she couldn't be more perfect to me!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72093*


[/QUOTE]

Hey she sounds like Kallie with the pale nose and pink-rimmed eye and 9 pounds! But what sweeties they both are!!

EDIT: I just noticed how dark Kallie's nose is in the siggy photo... it is nowhere near that dark now.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

That is the best site I've seen on the standards. I never knew what alot of the terms meant but that site is great for explaining it. Thanks!

And my Holli had more of a pig tail







I loved that curly tail


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Massimo has a little piggy tail, and I LOVE it. I think he has a little bit of a "roached" back too. But *I* think he's perfect.









-c


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow, Thanks Carrie! Great information!!









I think Abbey's tail is the flag tail! I did love her pig tail and hated to see it change but oh well!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the pale nose is just from lack of sun...it isnt a fault...i asked the dermatologists at school about it. its normal...parkers is pale..just hates to be outside


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady is out in the sun a lot, so hers isn't a summer/winter nose. It is a darker brown in the summer, but she doesn't have the proper black points. Even her little foot pads are pinky-brown.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think some of the tail issues may just be our babies personality showing thru.







When Sassy gets excited, boy she stands at attention and looks like the PERFECT image of a little Maltese. But sometimes if she is doing what we call her "Ditty Bop" she just kinda bops around with her tail curled but not completely touching her back, and sometimes if she thinks she isn't going for a car ride and she knows the mommy is her tail may drag and train behind her on the floor. And too, she sometimes does what I call her hunting dog impression. You know the one, where she stretches her neck out and looks almost level from nose to tail. Like she is sniffing the ground for scents. I thought once that her back was not level because of the way she "bops" around. But I took her to a local judge who judges toy breeds in the big name dog shows. I told him that I do not show her but I just wanted an honest opinion. He checked her over good and said she is a great example of the Maltese, straight topline, good tail set, he checked everything. In fact, he talked me into showing her, which I only did one time because Sassy absolutely HATED :new_Eyecrazy: the ring. She actually won that day, she took a Best in Breed and a 1st Place.







But then we brought the ribbons home and said, well that was not much fun. So that was the end of Sassy's show career. Although I bought her from a show breeder as a show puppy....I actually bought her as a pet and never intended on showing her. Anyhoooooooo, maybe your baby is like Sassy and just get lazy with her tail from time to time.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Chloe has a flag tail and Sugar has a pig tail. When Sugar's tail is down I know she is either sick or has done something she thinks I won't approve of.


----------

